# Peppermill Kick - more pictures added



## Hilltopper46 (Aug 5, 2020)

I've been on a peppermill kick lately. I don't have pictures of the first three, a mahogany one for my wife (and myself) and an ash and a red elm one for my oldest step daughter. Both of those were from trees cut down at her old home in a town near here.

Then three more, one from Black Walnut, one from Ash and one from Silver Maple - these are to fill an order for two from an old firend who saw the first few on Facebook. All these were for the CrushGrind Mechanism

Then finally, a few to use up some stainless steel kits that I have had lying around for a few years. Mulberry 12 inch, Oak 10 inch and Cherry 10 inch, I don't have pictures of those as of yet. All these woods except for the mahogany were harvested locally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65 (Aug 5, 2020)

Great looking mills, I like your design, simple and elegant.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 5, 2020)

That first one which I assume is the ash one is beautiful! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 5, 2020)

Clean, simple, and elegant. Exactly what this item should be, you nailed it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice design- wood and workmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2020)

Love your mills! Design is exceptional! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Aug 6, 2020)

Nicely done. Love the design and finish.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2020)

All winners indeed.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 6, 2020)

Great looking mills. Nice work.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 6, 2020)

Great shape to those!


----------



## Barb (Aug 6, 2020)

All of those are very elegant! I especially love the walnut one. :)


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2020)

All exceptional!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2020)

It's been said by everyone before me. But, those are great looking. One of these days I'll get around to trying to make some....


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 7, 2020)

The curves on these looks great! Nice form and proportions


----------



## Hilltopper46 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for all the nice comments!! Here are the mills with the stainless steel inserts - the first is a 12" Mulberry mill, the second is a 10-inch cherry mill and the third is a 10-inch oak mill. These went on Etsy today. I also finished a crush grind mill from Osage orange yesterday as a belated wedding present for the lad that gave me the OO.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 9, 2020)

All are great Tony. Of these the OO is my favorite. Jim


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2020)

Great job! Love the simple curves and the soft finish.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2020)

Beautiful job Tony. Hope you survived the storm with little damage.


----------



## Hilltopper46 (Aug 12, 2020)

We were blessed here where we live. My daughter near Sturtevant not so lucky. Had a big oak go down and a willow branch.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice mills. Nice job on the ball tops


----------

